# HELP! My dog is a sexual deviant!



## BellaAndLilysMummy (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi

I have a rather strange problem that I need help or advice on. I have a Jack Russell Lily who is 18 months. She keeps licking us in really inappropriate places, for example when I get home from work she runs up onto me and sticks her head down my top and licks between my cleavage. When we are asleep she licks inside our belly button and in between our bum cheeks! It is very unpleasant and not nice to be woken up every hour by your dog licking your bum in the middle of the night! She also likes to lick armpits. 

Does anyone have any idea why she does this or how to stop her because bless her, she is just not getting the message!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just cover up the bits you don't want licked 

Dogs respond to scent and smells 

Don't allow your dog to practise behaviours that you don't want.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well what parts of you are likely to smell the strongest? Same reason they steal socks and underwear. Keep the bits you don't want licked covered and teach her a no command.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Sweat = salt = strong taste . Just deal with it in the way you would any other unwanted behaviour.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Not sure if this is a wind up but just in case it's not - If you don't want her doing it the solution is quite easy.

She is a small dog so can't reach your cleavage when you get home unless you pick her up. Either don't pick her up or, when she starts licking your cleavage, put her down. If you do this every time she starts she should get the message that licking cleavage = being put on the floor.

As far as licking your belly button, bum cheeks and armpits while you're in bed, don't let her into your bed. If you want her to sleep in your room then let her sleep in her own bed.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

If this is a wind up at least this is a funny one :laugh: 
as others have said if you don't want the dog to do these things don't allow it. I really fail to see how your dog gets to your bum cheeks but assuming you sleep baked and the dog gets under the covers... Don't allow the dog into your bedroom or sleep on some clothing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> If this is a wind up at least this is a funny one :laugh:
> as others have said if you don't want the dog to do these things don't allow it. *I really fail to see how your dog gets to your bum cheeks* but assuming you sleep baked and the dog gets under the covers... Don't allow the dog into your bedroom or sleep on some clothing.


I found myself trying to figure that one out too, then I realized what I was trying to visualize and decided Ive officially lost it! 

I cant believe this is a serious post?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> If this is a wind up at least this is a funny one :laugh:
> as others have said if you don't want the dog to do these things don't allow it. I really fail to see how your dog gets to your bum cheeks but assuming you sleep baked and the dog gets under the covers... Don't allow the dog into your bedroom or sleep on some clothing.


Just realised my phone was being silly here  I hope the dog doesn't lick your bum while you're passed out "baked"... It was supposed to be naked!


----------



## Flot1930 (Feb 10, 2015)

Cover up the parts of yourself that you dont want licked. Your smelly parts are going to be more appealing to a dog. Any place that sweats a lot is going to be smelly. I honestly dont believe this is real. I think its a sick joke. I honestly dont find this to be funny, as it borders on bestiality. That in itself is disgusting.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

keep the door shut at night, simple.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Eeuuuwww!!!! That is disgusting! I've never understood dogs sleeping IN beds with humans, but each to their own. Put her out the room, that's how you stop it!
I have some disturbing images in my head now.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spen gets sniffy at my belly button at times, it's prone to getting infected so his sniffing is a bit of an early warning system tbh, but if he were doing what this dog is he'd be out of bedroom and bathroom that's for sure! Teach a leave it, teach and reward more appropriate behaviours and shut the dog away when you're undressed.


----------

